# Mounting octagon box in existing soffit



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Unless there is a specific reason for a location of a box, cut the hole beside the truss / rafter just like inside and mount the box.

Soffit is easy to remove and put back in, usually I just take it out if I need to.

Cheers
John


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Navyguy said:


> Unless there is a specific reason for a location of a box, cut the hole beside the truss / rafter just like inside and mount the box.
> 
> Soffit is easy to remove and put back in, usually I just take it out if I need to.
> 
> ...



Thanks John, yes I forgot to mention the box need to be in a specific spot and is not near a truss.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

NDC said:


> Thanks John, yes I forgot to mention the box need to be in a specific spot and is not near a truss.


Of course its not, nothing is ever easy right!

Just pull the soffit out, it just slides in there, slide it to one side and pull it down. There might be the odd screw (3/4 x 6) in there to remove.

Cheers
John


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Cut her where you want it. Pancake Box. 

Put a 2x2 stick in there, making a giant toggle bolt. You can probably screw the stick down very close to the edge of the box. Canopy might cover. White screws should also be ok as they won't be noticeable from the ground I'm thinking.

Should be ok for your light fixture.

There are boxes with an adjustable support that might work also with a standard octagon.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Can you use a retrofit fan box? The type that you put up thru the hole and twist to extend the brackets out? You can put it between the 2 rafters.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Can you use a retrofit fan box? The type that you put up thru the hole and twist to extend the brackets out? You can put it between the 2 rafters.


These will almost always work, but you have to get crafty with allthread to get the box flush, unless you're very lucky.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> These will almost always work, but you have to get crafty with allthread to get the box flush, unless you're very lucky.


I don't follow, why do you need allthread?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Cut her where you want it. Pancake Box.
> 
> Put a 2x2 stick in there, making a giant toggle bolt. You can probably screw the stick down very close to the edge of the box. Canopy might cover. White screws should also be ok as they won't be noticeable from the ground I'm thinking.
> 
> ...


If the soffit is wood then that would work. 

Around here really old soffits are wood, old soffits are aluminum, and new soffits are plastic.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I don't follow, why do you need allthread?


Usually the eaves that get lights are too wide, the distance from the house to the fascia is longer than the fan support will span, so you're stuck going between the rafters. Now you have a headache. 

The rafters are at the wrong angle but that's OK you can install the bracket level to the ground rather than square to the rafters. But the box can't go right on the bracket, it wouldn't be flush, you have to drop it down on all thread, colossal pain in the ass.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

daveEM said:


> Cut her where you want it. Pancake Box.
> 
> Put a 2x2 stick in there, making a giant toggle bolt. You can probably screw the stick down very close to the edge of the box. Canopy might cover. White screws should also be ok as they won't be noticeable from the ground I'm thinking.
> 
> ...



With this, the pancake box will be on the surface of the soffit and not recessed right? I like this idea though, I can notch the depth of the pancake in the 2x2 to recess it. Couple of brown screws to secure the wood to the soffit.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> If the soffit is wood then that would work.
> 
> Around here really old soffits are wood, old soffits are aluminum, and new soffits are plastic.


Even on really old houses very few wood soffits are still around, the soffits and fascia are usually replaced with the roof at some point. Even houses with really nice old exposed rafters have been covered up by roofers. 

The plastic soffit is basically nothing, you're suspending the light in the air. 

I believe it's kosher to suspend the box pendant style on a short (<3') piece of rigid, but you boy you better be good.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

NDC said:


> With this, the pancake box will be on the surface of the soffit and not recessed right? I like this idea though, I can notch the depth of the pancake in the 2x2 to recess it. Couple of brown screws to secure the wood to the soffit.


The soffit is usually 1/2 thick in most places, aluminum anyway. But yeah notch it in or build the 2x2 up a 1/2 inch on the outsides of the box.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Use an Old Work Fan Brace


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Can you use a retrofit fan box? The type that you put up thru the hole and twist to extend the brackets out? You can put it between the 2 rafters.


. Best answer


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Usually the eaves that get lights are too wide, the distance from the house to the fascia is longer than the fan support will span, so you're stuck going between the rafters. Now you have a headache.
> 
> The rafters are at the wrong angle but that's OK you can install the bracket level to the ground rather than square to the rafters. But the box can't go right on the bracket, it wouldn't be flush, you have to drop it down on all thread, colossal pain in the ass.


I'm still not following.

Span it between the rafters just like you would do between joists.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I'm still not following.
> 
> Span it between the rafters just like you would do between joists.


Look at the first picture below. If you have substantial lookouts, you can use a fan bracket. You don't always have nice sturdy lookouts, if you just have rafters, the fan box will be recessed up in the soffit space.


----------

